# Best 1/2" Ratchet on market today?



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok, I have had my Craftsmen sockets since the early 70s and they have served me well. I think I broke one years ago and replaced immediately by sears, no questions. However, my primary ratchet went lame on me probably 10 years ago or so and I have been to sears 3 times for a replacement but it keeps doing the same thing, the ratcheting mechanism is weak and its a pain. So, I am no longer going to play the replacement game with sears and just spring for a new 1/2" drive ratchet. Question for you tool experts, who makes the best one today? I am willing to pay for the quality, I want my tools to work when I need them to and that means skip Walmart. I would prefer to buy on line rather than track down Matco or some other outfit but I probably have a way to do that as well. They don't come to my barn to sell stuff.  SO?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think you can buy snap on online. But the price.....


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

At the day job we use Proto.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Best? Gotta be Snapon, Matco, Mac, possibly proto. S-K.

For a good value, new non current quality american made, go to cripedistributing.com. They have NOS Apex (Kobalt, Armstrong, etc.)

http://www.cripedistributing.com/kd-tools-731108-ratchet-1-2in-drive-teardrop-new-usa.html

Ebay is a good place to buy all the aforementioned brands new or used. Maybe pick up a nice breaker bar while you are at it to to save some wear and tear on your new ratchet?

A year or so ago I was shopping a bit on ebay for tools. Good deals are out there if you have patience and are open to brand.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Best? Gotta be Snapon, Matco, Mac, possibly proto. S-K.
> 
> For a good value, new non current quality american made, go to cripedistributing.com. They have NOS Apex (Kobalt, Armstrong, etc.)
> 
> ...


 eBay is a good place. I've had a snap on ratchet screw driver that I got from somewhere in college. I had thought I had lost it. Snap one site wanted $80 for a screw driver. Got one on eBay for $20 then found my other one. Now I have two for now......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Spending your money, I would buy snap on.

You may go broke if I start spending your money like that though.

https://store.snapon.com/Dual-80-174-Technology-chrome-1-2--1-2-Drive-80-Tooth-Soft-Grip-Handle-Ratchet-P650543.aspx


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

I have Craftsman tools also. But recently bought some flexhead combination sets. In the 120X series wow what a great feel and quality look. I would recommend you look at this brand. You can buy on line like I did, also EBay has them also. Check out there website. GearWrench


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Craftsman ratchets in recent years have been horrible. Go to Ebay or look on craigslist for Snap-on, Mac or Matco. I have gotten Snap-on tools off of Ebay for way less than half price.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

TORCH said:


> I have Craftsman tools also. But recently bought some flexhead combination sets. In the 120X series wow what a great feel and quality look. I would recommend you look at this brand. You can buy on line like I did, also EBay has them also. Check out there website. GearWrench


was it craftsman flex head or something else Torch?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Spending your money, I would buy snap on.
> 
> You may go broke if I start spending your money like that though.
> 
> https://store.snapon.com/Dual-80-174-Technology-chrome-1-2--1-2-Drive-80-Tooth-Soft-Grip-Handle-Ratchet-P650543.aspx


I knew when i posted the original question that I would get plenty of high octane help spending my money. Not afraid to do it once, I think at 69, this would be the last ratchet I buy unless it is stolen... I also looked at ebay, don't want vintage or used, I want to know how mine was treated from the getgo, I try really hard not to abuse tools. I also noted that there were numerous "new" snapon ratchets on ebay for half the snapon price. Now either they are knockoffs, a lesser tiered snapon brand or they were stolen. How else could they have lost almost half their value?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> was it craftsman flex head or something else Torch?


got it, gear wrench brand


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry for perhaps not being clear. You have it now! Yes GearWrench. My next tool will be this brand they also have live time warranty.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Sears recently sold the Craftsman name off to Stanley Black and Decker, and will likely be broke in the next 18 months. Don't waste your money there. Armstrong is closing down production next month so don't waste your money there either. For quality and warranty Snap On dual 80 ratchets are the way to go if you don't mind dropping close to $100 bucks on a ratchet. Made in the US. I have one with a soft handle on it that make it nice to use. For me though i find myself grabbing the 1/2 cordless impact first and my 1/2 drive ratchets seldom get used anymore. If i do need one it's a usually a longer handled flexhead.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

I found my best deal using this web site. This is were I bought my gearwrench sets from.

wwwtooltopia.com


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

When I look for a ratchet, I look for one which does not have that awful little lever to change directions. I have had different brands over the years and none seem to last so the amount of money you spend probably will make no difference. I seldom use 1/2" ratchets, but I found a Craftsman without the lever and it does a good job. The last 3/8" ratchet I bought was a NAPA and has been ever bit as good as the Macs I have had in the past.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree, hate that lever. I did go by sears today to pick up replacement 1/4 drive sockets I 716 and 9-16. Not sure where i lost them. I picked up a 1/2" ratchet just for kicks, much heavier than before but it felt like all the weight was in the grip end. Maybe I will go back ad look again. Sears was like a ghost town


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't think I'd invest in craftsman either.....snap on, Mac, sk if you can afford them, gear wrench, and a few others from offshore are purty decent. Napa used to have very good ratchets but when they changed to the Carlyle name the quality went down it seems.....


----------

